# Why a martial artist will always have a parking spot.....



## deadhand31 (May 21, 2002)




----------



## tonbo (May 21, 2002)

Okay, I'll bite.......

*Why* will a martial artist always have a parking spot?

I think that I missed that one....... 

Could be just me, though.  Happened before.  :shrug: 

Peace--


----------



## deadhand31 (May 21, 2002)

i'm sorry about that... i tried to attach an MPEG, but apparrently martialtalk.com doesn't allow mpeg attachments. 

:wah:


----------



## tunetigress (May 21, 2002)

Ha ha ha ha !
He he he he!
I win on this one at long last!
This lil Tune always gets a great parking spot!  I possess the 'Power of the Placard!'  This awesome Parking Power is contained within a small blue and white card, rarely possessed by one so young as I.   The Power of the Parking Placard is  displayed where all can see, disguised by the decal of a deceptively harmless wheelchair.  

Muuuuuaaaaahaaahhaaaaahhaaaaaa!!!!!

When I get out of here I will park in all the best spots!  I will park right by the door whenever I want, and never, ever get towed!  

How did this this incredible Parking Power come to be granted to one such as I, you may ask?   Aaahhhh, Glassflopper, you can also possess such a Placard, come close and I will whisper to you the Secret......

SSSSSShhhhhhhhh!

"Get as badly injured as possible. "  
(the B sharp minor goddess Tunetigress has spoken!) 

But Glassflopper, do  be observant, and do not allow yourself to be so grievously injured that you cannot thereafter get out to use your vehicle that you wish to put in those perfect parking places!  That would put you in the pathetic predicament of possessing a perfectly legal Placard of Parking Power, yet, improbable as it may seem,  you will  be prevented  from putting it to it's proper purpose.  

Patience, Glassflopper.  The possession of Parking Power pales in comparison to the price paid in pain prior to being permitted even to apply.

For now Glasshopper, park across the street and walk over.  Consider it part of your training.  And if you are struck while crossing the street, you will be miraculously granted your own Placard of Parking Power to use to park anywhere you wish, if you are ever able to use your car again! 
:asian:      :soapbox:      :asian:      :soapbox:      :asian:


----------



## tonbo (May 21, 2002)

Okay, deadhand....I understand.  Makes sense now.....

My wife said it might have been that the MA would just use his or her chi to levitate an offending car out of the way, thus clearing a spot......

Myself, I was figuring this was just one of those Zen koans.....you know, like "What is the sound of one hand clapping?".  I thought for a moment that I was gonna have to go meditate on this.....:rofl: 

Tunetigress has a point, though.  Just get yourself one of those nifty placards, and ways should open up.....unless you find those joyful idiots who park in the handicapped places without the placard.  Then, ya just gotta figure that they are asking for a whuppin', which you could gleefully provide....... 

Peace--


----------



## LanceWildcat1 (Jul 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> *Ha ha ha ha !
> He he he he!
> I win on this one at long last!
> ...



Vietnam and a bout with gangrene left me with the same "distinctive" honor of a 'placard of blue chair', also.   Now, if these idiots in this city (Salt Lake City, UT) would just realize what it means when that sign is posted on a parking space!!!!


----------

